
Obama: China cyber attacks 'unacceptable' - snowy
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-34229439
======
thomasrossi
Even if Information is considered the 5th dimension of war, I think the
actions he refers to are more like "Psy Ops" because they can influence
opinions but not physical stuff. It's a different story for some Chinese tanks
which have been sold at a very discounted price because they actually were
remote jammers, that is true information war, not information leaking (anyhow,
lol at the tank buyers).

